# YOUR Anavar results



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

What were they?

It'd make sense to include your dosage, lab choice, and cycle length.

Just curious my friends.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

interested in this as im including it in my next cycle


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

8 weeks 200mg a day, bulk powder. Mostly strength gains. 30-50kg dumbbell shoulder presses for reps.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

doesnt it help with viceral fat?


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

RowRow said:


> 8 weeks *200mg* a day, bulk powder. Mostly strength gains. 30-50kg dumbbell shoulder presses for reps.


Hell!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

alpha pharma, 40mg, about 6weeks, shin pumps were insane as were back pumps (when walking or doing back extension, not so much on one rep deads or squats tho). strength gains were decent thoug if i were to do it again id do more, though i reckon the alpha pharma 40mg is same as prob 60mg of some other ug labs. but id do 100mg. also take taurine and bananas to avoid pumps


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

didnt notice any leaning effects cos am fat as fook, i reckon the vascularity thing is for under 15 bf


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Like a Boss said:


> didnt notice any leaning effects cos am fat as fook, i reckon the vascularity thing is for under 15 bf


i see, so prob can be used in both types of cycles then to get prefered results? strength or strength and lean/vascularity?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

so could var be used on its own to lean out? but heard test should be also included bcos var can still shut you down, couldnt you take hcg every week to keep your natty test production or am i totally wrong in thinmking that might work


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

no guys.. do 8 weeks at 80/mg a day + PCT Nova 20mg/day along with Lipid Stabil for 4 weeks

*Zizzy*


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

RowRow said:


> 8 weeks 200mg a day, bulk powder. Mostly strength gains. 30-50kg dumbbell shoulder presses for reps.


Any sides at this dose?

At what week did you start to see results?

What brand did you use?

Was it a Var only cycle or did you stack it with other meds?


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Everything people are asking about Anavar can be found here:



> Everything you need to know about Anavar
> 
> MYTHS
> 
> ...


For this thread, I'm primarily interested in self-empirical validation.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

dude thats a great help, cheers!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> Any sides at this dose?
> 
> At what week did you start to see results?
> 
> ...


Just aggression, made me very aggressive.

Week 2 I 'd say

Generic bulk powder from china.

Var only cycle, havoc at the end for last 4 weeks but noticed nothing new.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

RowRow said:


> Just aggression, made me very aggressive.
> 
> Week 2 I 'd say
> 
> ...


I'm surprised at the aggression, I've not heard this about Var before.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> I'm surprised at the aggression, I've not heard this about Var before.


I personally know two other guys who get very angry on var.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Any libido or recovery issues?

Did you have your lipids done before or after?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

RowRow said:


> I personally know two other guys who get very angry on var.


Do they run it at the same dose you did?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> Any libido or recovery issues?
> 
> Did you have your lipids done before or after?


Nope, none at all.

Didn't have my lipids checked either.

Nope they've ran it at much lower doses.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

How well did you keep your gains?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Size i kept pretty much all of it, strength took a knock though.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

How much size (weight) was gained during the 8 weeks?

What PCT did you run?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Gained about 4kg total whilst losing body fat.

Pct was clomid only.

200mg week 1, 150 week 2, 100 week 3. 50 week 4


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Fvck me that's a LOT of Clomid. How did that go?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> Fvck me that's a LOT of Clomid. How did that go?


Haha, i know yeah. Overkill at the time. Was my first cycle though.

Pct went fine, no libido or mental issues. Just lost strength.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

RowRow said:


> Haha, i know yeah. Overkill at the time. Was my first cycle though.
> 
> Pct went fine, no libido or mental issues. Just lost strength.


I feel like I need to change my tampon just looking at that Clomid protocol!!

So your first ever cycle was 200mg Var??


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> I feel like I need to change my tampon just looking at that Clomid protocol!!
> 
> So your first ever cycle was 200mg Var??


Lol! Yeah that was my first ever cycle.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Fair play.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Pulled this from another site, worrying?



> Long strory short. My blood work is back from my 3 month 100mg Anavar - oxandrolone - , 1 gram test cycle and the results just about knocked my Doc out of her chair. She said that she had never seen anyone with numbers this bad in 17 years of practicing, and Im a prime candidate for a stroke. My HDL was almost zero. She called the lab to retest my sample and confirm that this was the correct number, then booked me to see a cardiologist.
> 
> Sorry for the canadian scale, but i cant find a way to convert mmol/litre to nanograms/decilitre for all the americans. If anyone would like to convert these numbers to nanograms/decilitre, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

body nutrition 60mg a day for 7 weeks. gained nearly 7kg but kept rising, strength shot up. had bloods done during and everything was fine except i was well shut down. I had symptoms of low test levels before but during those 7 weeks i was a right mong.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Went up to 140mg of Var and dont rate it tbh


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I've got soem homemade caps off 100mg var + 50mg tbol.

So im interested to see how that goes.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Pulled this from another site, worrying?


3month cycle on a gram of test per day and 100mg of anavar? and there were side effects? Really?? :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

jake87 said:


> body nutrition 60mg a day for 7 weeks. gained nearly 7kg but kept rising, strength shot up. had bloods done during and everything was fine except i was well shut down. I had symptoms of low test levels before but during those 7 weeks i was a right mong.


have to add i lost all but 2lbs and strength went back down to what it was before


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't u do pct? Or lower the volume of ur training after ur cycle


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

no i felt fine afterwards, which wasnt difficult considering i couldnt be much more shut down lol... and training volume didnt increase when i was on cycle


----------



## GnR (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, just seen this thread. I'm coming up to week 5 of var cycle 50mg ed pro chem. I started 50mg proviron on week 2. I have certainly noticed great improvement in strength and pumps feel awesome after my workout. I decided to try var as it's my first cycle, and my aim is to lose body fat rather than bulk. My appetite has gone through the roof which means i've gained some extra pounds. I started on the proviron after reading info page you've attached to this thread but tbh i dont feel any loss or gain in labido. I'm also finding it harder than normal to concentrate, but no increase in aggression. So far its worth while even though it's not giving me the desired effect in fat loss its certainly great for increasing the puonds lifted. I dont think anyone that is used to taking gear would have the same benefits but thats just my opinion.


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Whatever gains you will make from Var (not a lot for size) it will be for keeps, but strength gains are incredible..

I always stack it with Test..


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

BigAggs said:


> Whatever gains you will make from Var (not a lot for size) it will be for keeps, but strength gains are incredible..
> 
> I always stack it with Test..


I'm on Test and ROHM var right now, will keep posted.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Just to report, that on day 5 of Anavar (100mg), I seem to be hardening up already. I didn't expect anything at this stage.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Just to report, that on day 5 of Anavar (100mg), I seem to be hardening up already. I didn't expect anything at this stage.


I noticed results within 5 days as well mate. Sides (manageable) and strength increases and that was in.5mg a day (women). Increasing to.10mg for a few weeks and can't wait !


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I tell you what, since starting Anavar, my appetite has DIED. Is this the norm?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@jake87 so basically ive got very low test levels i am right in thinking if i cycled then pct my test levels would return to being very low


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I tell you what, since starting Anavar, my appetite has DIED. Is this the norm?


Anyone know the answer to this ^^

Also, I'm some pretty bad cramps with this stuff, especially in the arms.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Anyone know the answer to this ^^
> 
> Also, I'm some pretty bad cramps with this stuff, especially in the arms.


Hmmm I had some cramps but my appetite exploded. Having to use all the self control not to demolish anything and everything in sight lol


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Hmmm I had some cramps but my appetite exploded. Having to use all the self control not to demolish anything and everything in sight lol


All I've managed to eat today is about 100g of chicken... But, I have forced 3 double-scooped shakes down my neck.

I need that appetite back asap.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Ick. Try make your meals up the night before mate. Gotta get that solid food in you even if you don't enjoy it. The amount of var your taking it could be expensive not to get the most out of it


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

All, if u want some insight on Var, have a look at my Journal.. just made an interesting update..


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

on 75mg var ed just now

my deadlift has went from 150 to 190 and i'm 4 weeks in.

i never bench with a barbell but i done inclines only last week and managed 90kg for 7. best yet

i already squat between 140 and 160, i aint done barbell squats for 2 weeks now although i leg pressed 360kg tonight, i could have done more but was only startingmy session.

my chest feels pumped all the time.

my fore arms are pumped just now but the back pumps when walking the dog are crippling at times.

will deffo stack with sus next time but a good cycle on its own. i'm sure if i didnt carry extra weight it would be better.

my weight has went up from 16.7 to almost 17 st but all my cloths are still fitting the same so i'm putting the extra weight down to muscle gains which im hoping will stay when i'm done.

dont have pct sorted out yet, but will prob run nolva 20mg ed for 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## jamesbaa (Mar 31, 2010)

After reading the information about proviron can anyone recommend a trusted seller?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anavar give any of you a dodgy stomach ie pain cramps sh!ts, my mate is on week 5 he says and is complaining about getting the above pretty often, that's the reason I'm getting put off


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Does anavar give any of you a dodgy stomach ie pain cramps sh!ts, my mate is on week 5 he says and is complaining about getting the above pretty often, that's the reason I'm getting put off


By week 6 of var my appetite was non existent, and strength gains didn't really increase beyond week 8. So I never do var for more than 6 weeks


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Just an update on my own cycle:

I'm horrifically sluggish and tired all of the time, which severely impaired my training session yesterday (I slept for 13 hours and I'm still tired). I've managed to regain a little appetite though.

On the plus side, I now have vascularity above what I've ever had before; veins on chest, shoulders, et cetera...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Did Pro chem var 100mg per day for 8 weeks. Great strength gains, gained only about 3/4 lbs but seemed to harden up a lot and vascularity increased. Thinking of getting some more to run alongside test.

lb


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Did Pro chem var 100mg per day for 8 weeks. Great strength gains, gained only about 3/4 lbs but seemed to harden up a lot and vascularity increased. Thinking of getting some more to run alongside test.
> 
> lb


I'm on test E with my cycle. I'm not sure, I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that the water retention caused by this is slightly diminishing the vasularity that I could have if I wasn't taking it.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Just an update on my own cycle:
> 
> I'm horrifically sluggish and tired all of the time, which severely impaired my training session yesterday (I slept for 13 hours and I'm still tired). I've managed to regain a little appetite though.
> 
> On the plus side, I now have vascularity above what I've ever had before; veins on chest, shoulders, et cetera...


Interesting as I am not having the issue with being over tired the way u do ?.. 6Hrs sleep and am good to go but guessing everyone reacts differently to gears.

:confused1:


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Interesting as I am not having the issue with being over tired the way u do ?.. 6Hrs sleep and am good to go but guessing everyone reacts differently to gears.
> 
> :confused1:


For sure. I seem to be getting every side in the book for this one. Being tired and training don't go well together. Here's hoping it picks up a bit.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> For sure. I seem to be getting every side in the book for this one. Being tired and training don't go well together. Here's hoping it picks up a bit.


Mind me when I used Clen the very first day, it knocked me out for 3hrs straight!! And I was literally sleepy for the following 48hrs making my training ineffective.. A nightmare. Then curious I googled the syndrome and it's happening often when using it.. no happening to many others. Now how odd the human body is hey ? Amazing.

Of course I stopped the very same day and sent it back to my source.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Just a quick update on my own cycle:

My tiredness and appetite issues have lessened, thank God. Still not as before though.

Strength is steadily and consistently going up: incline DB press, for instance, is now 100s in each hand for 2 x 10 where I was only on 85s for 2 x 6 before.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> incline DB press, for instance, is now 100s in each hand for 2 x 10 where I was only on 85s for 2 x 6 before.


Really! Never seen anyone close to that, infact mever seen DBs close to that.

F' me, can't wait for my var to kick in then! About 65kg improvement coming each side!!!


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Really! Never seen anyone close to that, infact mever seen DBs close to that.
> 
> F' me, can't wait for my var to kick in then! About 65kg improvement coming each side!!!


What? I meant in lbs ahaha not kg... So, 45kg each hand.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> What? I meant in lbs ahaha not kg... So, 45kg each hand.


Ah ok, still 10k more than me, I'd be well happy with that


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Ah ok, still 10k more than me, I'd be well happy with that


45kgs is a mighty fine lift imo, too. I've been working towards it for sometime now, and now that I'm here, I need more.


----------



## Pobeda13 (Apr 10, 2012)

Balkan Pharmaceuticals 100mg a day. This stuff is the bomb loving it. So far ive tried British Dragon, Omega Labs and now BP is my favorite. 8 weeks in


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

An update on my own cycle:

Personal circumstances meant that I didn't really eat much for two days... The consequence? My strength plummeted... I'm hoping that this comes back ASAP. Do you lot think the loss of strength is a permanent fixture that will have to be built back upto again? Or just a temporary thing?

On the plus side, my abs are coming out nicely. It seems that this stuff does, in fact, aid stomach fat-loss.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

An update on my own cycle:

Increase in muscular girth: None

Decrease in bodyfat: a fair bit around my abs

Strength gains: really strong gains here

Sides: My appetite is back to normal, and the only side I seem to be experiencing now is disrupted sleep.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

11 days in today

Nothing atall

No sides

No positives

I hope its just slow kicking in and not bunk


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

David2012 said:


> 11 days in today
> 
> Nothing atall
> 
> ...


What lab are you using?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pro chem

70mg pd

Diet ckd 500 below maintainence with huge carb refeed weekly


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Should be kicking in soon.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

heres my experience with anavar on a cut -

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/13-week-cutting-results-m3514441.aspx


----------

